# Backcountry bucktail jigs



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One of the first things I was taught to use, all those years ago (1971) were bucktail jigs in every size - depending on where you were fishing - from large and heavy "deep jigs" as they were called back then - all the way down to very small "skimmer" jigs for bonefish. As more than one guy said... "learn to work a jig - and you can catch fish anywhere..." They were right on the money. Years later I learned just how effective leadheads with plastic tails were as well.

Like most, I started out buying the jigs I needed, and learned over time that some were better than others with better hooks (that were actually the right size, and strong enough for the given use...), and also with tails that were tied in place better, etc. Very quickly I was taught how to take old chewed up bucktails, and tie on new tails to extend their life. The next step, of course was to make my own. Years and years later - I'm still doing just that with both bucktail jigs and leadheads meant for a variety of plastic or Gulp tails.... but mostly for the backcountry since I long ago retreated back into the Everglades and gave up my blue water fishing... 

This is a small order I just finished - half of them 1/4 oz, the other half 3/8 oz - about $50 worth... 










A bit of good news for anyone that orders lures from me... I've finally gotten a good supply of both pilchard jigs (the heaviest I make at one ounce each...) and those skimmer jigs that folks have been asking for... Here's a photo or two of what I'm talking about.









Pilchard jigs, one ounce - for a bit deeper waters (and deadly on dolphin, macks, or any fish working over patch reefs or around shallow wrecks... 









skimmer jigs, about 1/5oz in size - the classic bonefish jig - is also just the ticket for tossing a jig at fish of every kind up on the flats in places like Florida Bay.. 

As always you decide what you want (and what colors, tails, etc) then I make them up to order on a first come basis. Thanks to all who've been my customers in the past...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Buddy and I split an order from Capt. LeMay last year. The jigs were made to our color preferences, communication was great and the jigs are top quality tackle. It was a pleasant transaction and we'll be ordering again whenever our first batch gets lost or chewed up too bad.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Zika said:


> Buddy and I split an order from Capt. LeMay last year. The jigs were made to our color preferences, communication was great and the jigs are top quality tackle. It was a pleasant transaction and we'll be ordering again whenever our first batch gets lost or chewed up too bad.


Send him the old heads...I retie mine a bunch of times.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I remember being introduced to the backcountry as a boy from my neighbor in the 90s. We moved to key largo after hurricane Andrew. He used bucktails with a red and white grub or worm only. You ever fish like that Capt.?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

At times… but we use a big array of different lures - whatever is working that day.


----------



## SHOAL (Jan 9, 2020)

I’m not sure I can remember fishing anything else in the Glades since the 80’s. Started with what I believe was called a Upperman’s jig you don’t see much of anymore. Kinda of a Lima bean shape. Excellent jig on outter islands. Then Cotee swirl tails. All are gone to my knowledge. So I had to join Capt LeMay an build my own bucktails. Lots of coffee, motor oil colors. Also Gamakatsu hooks make a nasty snook rig. Nice work Captain!!


----------



## Flycaster (Jun 19, 2018)

I bought a dozen or so backcountry skimmer jigs from you back in the late 90’s for bonefish in the Bahamas. My wife caught her first bonefish and a bonefish that tipped the scales around eight pounds using those jigs. In fact every bonefish she’s caught except one was caught on one of your jigs. The one she didn’t catch on your jig was caught on a knockoff skimmer jig that I bought from Cabella's. I still have most of those jigs that I bought from you over 20 years ago.


----------



## sgiberson (May 31, 2012)

I had the same experience.... started young with bucktails. For some reason, I stopped using them over the years and have recently been questioning myself why that is. Time to dust a few off


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Wow, interesting how things are different and yet the same in vastly divergent fisheries.
Here in the mid-Atlantic (Central NJ), bucktail jigs are a staple and you would be hard-pressed to find a sharpie without a good selection in the bag. Backbay or surf doesn't matter, these things produce fish.

If I am spin fishing, I typically start with a bucktail jig with some type of plastic on it. Used to be a Finesse although I am now a big fan of the Slam Shady Zman Minnowz. 

Back in the day, we used to use one with a spherical head, called a Musket Ball, that was articulated but I haven't seen those in a long time. Might have to dig through the local flea markets and see if I can't find a mold and make my own. They were deadly during the fall run.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Tight work Bob! - love your posts and the stuff you showcase.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

@lemaymiami do you mind letting me know where you get your 1/16 oz heads?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I long ago quit molding my own heads and rely on a big commercial outfit up north for my leadheads and bucktail jig heads. Their retail side is lure parts on line (lurepartsonline.com I believe). I'm dealing at the wholesale level and buying at 500 to 1000 pieces per size... 

I'm still powder coating and baking them for anyone who orders from me in small quantities or by the hundred - you choose the size and the color - same price for a 1/16oz head or one that's 1/4 or larger (up to 1/2oz.). Anyone needing a price list / info sheet can request one at [email protected].


----------

